# HPI E-Firestorm Flux vs. Duratrax Evader ST



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi guys, I've built my Evader to handle brushless power and have a Sidewinder 5700 system on backorder however I recently noticed the E-Firestorm has a brushless version. 

My question, is the E-Firestorm Flux a better race truck? I notice the big difference between the two is the Evader has a ball diff and the Firestorm has gears. Otherwise how is the chassis on the HPI vs the Evader?


----------



## C Branch (Sep 8, 2008)

The Firestorm is a very capable truck right out of the box. The brushless system is a rebadged Sidewinder 5700 and is very fast.


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, it looks like I'm sticking with the Evader though. It took over a month but my Sidewinder is going to be shipped tomorrow! Procrastination pays. :woohoo:


----------

